# Dojo loach and I need some suggestions!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So I have a 30 gallon that currently has 4 female bettas, 3 cory cats, 2 neon swordtails, 7-8 feeder guppies, and a pleco.

I saw some Golden Dojo Loaches at my LFS and I thought that they would be really neat! I do understand that the grow a foot long.

I'm planning on getting a 15 gallon for the 4 female bettas, so when I do, I'll have a 30 gallon with 3 cory cats, 2 neon swordtails, 7-8 feeder guppies, and a pleco.

I really want to know, will a Dojo Loach do well in my 30 gallon with the 3 cory cats, 2 neon swordtails, 7-8 feeder guppies, and a pleco?

What other fish should I get to put in my 30 gallon?

Thanks for all the help!

~Sydnie


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

A dojo loach gets way too big for a 30g tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Dojo loach may very well eat the fish in your tank once it's big enough.
People say they are peaceful, but it can happen, and why bother risking it.
Look into a smaller loach like kuhli, and also I'd probably get more cories.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's recommended that you have at least a 55 gallon tank for dojo loaches. A 30 gallon tank isn't enough room to house a foot long fish. If you like the shape of the loach you can look into kuhli loach (same eely shape, but only grow a few inches long, needs a group, tho). Also, I hope when you put the 4 female betta in the 15 gallon, you will add another 2-3 female betta as the larger the group, the more spread out the aggression is. Depending on the species of pleco, that could give you a lot of problems as the commonly sold species grows larger than a foot. 

When you do free up room in your 30 gal tank I would up the number of cory cats first as they do best in large groups.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 2 other female bettas, both recovering from injury.

I was also wondering about maybe gourami and/or zebra snail(s) for my 30 gallon, would any of them work?

Also, would 2 different species of cory cats do good in the 30 gallon? 

I don't know about the pleco because its probably 7-8 years old and was a hand-me-down fish that came with the tank.

Are there any other exotic, eel looking fish that would do good in my community tank? I really want something that's flashy and eye catching as well. 
The community tank is in my bedroom and I really want a good mix of eye catching fish, schooling fish, and something weird and unusual that will impress my friends and entertain my ever growing fascination with the way fish interact within a community and my interest in biology.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Some of the smaller species of gourami like honey gourami could work. They are pretty hardy and can tolerate a wide range of water parameters. 

With the cories, it's best to have all the same species because they will search out and school with conspecifics first, but provided you have 3 of each species you should be fine. 

You don't have many options for a centerpiece fish in a 30 gallon tank. I went with thicklip gourami. You might also be able to do paradise fish. Zebra snail, some one else will have to answer to. I only keep MTS. 

There is no good way to search for what you want other than just going through profiles and looking at pictures and requirements. That's how I found the plants I'm using in my aquarium. I found the fish just by browsing my local pet stores. Unfortunately, a 30 gallon isn't enough room for most of the odd-ball fish in the hobby. It's really only enough room for two schools and centerpiece fish.


----------

